# OAL venom



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have just seen some of the venom unnecessarily being directed towards eddievanbitz. It is on a OAL sticky with reference to electricity charging. I am glad that someone supported him.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i reckon it would be nice if Eddie got a little support over there from MHF members


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> i reckon it would be nice if Eddie got a little support over there from MHF members


Perhaps I would if I could find it


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

here


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> i reckon it would be nice if Eddie got a little support over there from MHF members


In principle I agree entirely Dave, but I wonder if it would be counter-productive for Eddie?

Having read the thread it is a classic example of precisely why I left that forum and came here. It's not the slanging that irritates me so much, as I'm perfectly capable of telling some of the idiots their fortunes - if I could be bothered, or was willing to sink to their level!!

What really annoys me is their insistence in picking up one isolated point, then ignoring any and all reasoned argument in order to continue their pathetic backbiting and personal insults. At risk of getting clobbered by our own Mods (_they don't seem to have any_!!) I would literally class those contributors as idiots in the true sense of the word. Either that or pathetically inadequate specimens who have nothing better to do than look for ways of being cruel and unkind to others on a forum - presumably because they are too cowardly to face up to a person other than in the safety of a virtual environment.

Eddie is well aware that he has the support of the vast majority of our members, and that's all that will matter to him. Those of us who have met him would pay to watch a face-to-face confrontation, and I know where I would place my bet!!!!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

agree with Zeb there, I was actually in the process of registering so that I could tell Basil, or whoever, just what an argumentative c*ck he was being. If you don't like the cost, don't go there! 
However, someone has posted that Eddie's site is only £12 all year all inclusive - compared to even some CLs that is good value! 

Where is it incidentally, it sounds a pleasant place I'd like to try, or can the name not be posted for advertising reasons?

Obviously, there's been a thread on here about the cost of expensive pitches, it's been light hearted & hasn't degenerated into a slanging match, I suspect because generally agrees it's each to his own - If you want to pay 80k for a van & use it once a month & a mammoth site with 50 gazillion amp hookup - thats up to you. If however, you want to by a tranny, chuck a matress in the back with a camping stove & a tilley lamp, & poo in a field every weekend, that is also up to you. By all means give your point of view but just because it doesn't match someone else's doesn't mean it's wrong!

Chill & have a ........................... (insert alcoholic beverage of choice)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

As yu say, I'm not sure if I should advertise Eddie's very nice site - but he does give you a free night if you go to have a Strikeback fitted, and the journey to his workshop took all of 30 seconds. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Now there you go, you must be able to mind read! I was saying only last night to the good lady 
"Oooh Sandra, I fancy a Strikeback alarm fitted, but wouldn't want it fitting locally - I wonder if there's anywhere we could go with a site close by!!" :wink: :wink:  (ssshhh)


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> i reckon it would be nice if Eddie got a little support over there from MHF members


He seems to be holding his own !

The most obvious thing to come out is why on earth is he charging £12 all year. That's plain silly.

The ever spiraling electricity prices means that meters are needed sooner rather than later anyway, so solve all the problems with some form of wireless metering. Easily said I know, but it's technically simple, just a question of when the Chinese make enough to make it cheap.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Snip : However, someone has posted that Eddie's site is only £12 all year all inclusive - compared to even some CLs that is good value! Where is it incidentally, it sounds a pleasant place I'd like to try, or can the name not be posted for advertising reasons?


Hi Alfa

Eddies campsite is called Cornish Farm << and you can find out all you need to know from the entry in our own campsite database....

Please any of you who have been there do add a review to the entry. As it does sound a great place to visit we need some extra detail adding ...Eddie was maybe understandably a little coy when submitting his site to the database

Mike


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> In principle I agree entirely Dave, but I wonder if it would be counter-productive for Eddie?
> Having read the thread it is a classic example of precisely why I left that forum and came here. It's not the slanging that irritates me so much, as I'm perfectly capable of telling some of the idiots their fortunes - if I could be bothered, or was willing to sink to their level!!
> 
> What really annoys me is their insistence in picking up one isolated point, then ignoring any and all reasoned argument in order to continue their pathetic backbiting and personal insults. At risk of getting clobbered by our own Mods (_they don't seem to have any_!!) I would literally class those contributors as idiots in the true sense of the word. Either that or pathetically inadequate specimens who have nothing better to do than look for ways of being cruel and unkind to others on a forum - presumably because they are too cowardly to face up to a person other than in the safety of a virtual environment.
> ...


Hi.
Feeling lazy today  
So I shall simply say ditto to Zebedee's post
C


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Please, any of you who have been there do add a review to the entry. As it does sound a great place to visit


anyone out there .......helloooo


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > Please, any of you who have been there do add a review to the entry. As it does sound a great place to visit
> ...


I hear you Mike. :lol: :lol:

Duty done, though I couldn't really do justice to the site as we only stayed two nights while being Strikebacked!!

It was very pleasant though, and we would go again without hesitation - and probably will!  

Cheers


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have just tried to go on and support Eddie. I read the threads but couldn't work out how to post a reply! Can you point me to the button please.

Having just phoned a site where someone else is staying for a few weeks and been quoted £95 for four nights (nearly all my week's pension) I can't help but agree that value for money is paramount and good, clean sites, information about local fascilities - bus routes to local shops, etc. - are more important than arguing about having been given something that you don't want.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Down at the bottom of the page on the right hand side there is a box marked post reply. It is just above Actions. Hope that you can find it.


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

I reckon it is on the left side!

Hope you find it
Don


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

On the OAL forum it is bottom right Don.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> As yu say, I'm not sure if I should advertise Eddie's very nice site


The forum rules preclude advertising one's own products or services in the forums, but there is no problem in posting honest and genuine recommendations (as long as you have no commercial interest in so doing).

Gerald


----------



## 110295 (Mar 2, 2008)

OAL is dominated by a handful of people whose lives seem to revolve around it and one or two of them are particularly nasty. There isn't much moderation but one thread has been pulled just recently.

One of the more prolific and odious ones called Tracker complained about the fact that ED Balls, the Minister for Education should not be in charge of a ministry involving children as he is gay. To be fair one or two more reasonable ones tried to point out that being gay isn't actually the same as being a paedophile!

Eventually someone told these numpties that Ed Balls is actually married with children and is as straight as an arrow. The idiot who'd made the accusation then had to apologise but excused himself by saying that he must have read it somewhere or he wouldn't have said it! No chance of course that he'd just stupidly mixed up Ed Balls with someone else!

After another regular who objected to the fact that his mate Tracker was being told off also said that he thought that he'd read somewhere that Ed Balls is gay, the moderators sensibly decided to actually moderate and pulled the thread before they were sued for libel.

Funnily enough the only other time that they've pulled a thread in the three months or so that I browsed the site was when the same person posted a really racist rant about immigrants that was dressed up as a joke.

But this guy is still posting whereas on this site I suspect that he'd have ben banned the first time that he stirred up trouble.

It's a shame as there are one or two good people from whom I learned a lot, Dave Newell and Brian Kirkby for instance, but their input is spoiled by the handful of people who make the site so unpleasant with their really silly threads and the vitriol of a dominant small number of nasty people who seem to think that they own it.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi "Tom"

Yeah...that just about sums up how I see the Forum. Some useful stuff from those Posters who seriously know their Motorhoming but spoilt by those others who either just want a fight or Post unintelligible and nonesensical garbage in some sort of West Country "literary" dialect!.

At least our Moderators our identifiable, post on a regular basis, and consistent in their decisions.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Well thank you all so much for your support  I really really do appriciate it. I only went and had a look at the bloody site because I read some where that it was a mess and very badly run. This is the site that part of my advertising money goes towards supporting and Diane Roberts at Warners in trying to get me to advertise on! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Like that's going to happen Diane!

I read the thread about electricity and thought that I would try to explain why we do what we do. There are some sad numpties there I must admit.

They do make me laugh though, when they say things like "I'll never use your site" I say "Thank you" and then get berated for my bad attitude!

Ho hum, any way I was away for the weekend and whilst pined for MHfacts, I didn't give a moment thought to Out and About Live. The facts and figures sum it all up in my mind.

Once again though thank you very much for your support.

Eddie :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thankyou*

Hi Eddie

I like your "thankyou" when they say they won't stay at the site.

My pal runs a small family coach business. Here is an example of a phone call.

Hello, I would like to hire a coach to Blackpool for a day trip.

Yes Sir, that's £300.

Oh, it is only £295 with XXXXXXX.

Very well, Sir go with them. Does their coach have 2 x TV's, a CD player, coffee machine, air con, toilet. Thanks for calling.

A few mins later,

Can I book that coach to Blackpool please.

The first time I heard him, I thought he was crazy. He is n't. He is right.

Russell


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

*3am BBQ is no go.*

Had a look at the Cornish Farm Brochure and Tarriff and the posts on the other forum. The site looks very nice and the charges very reasonable. I fail to understand people who spend megamoney on a vehicle and then gripe about spending a few quid on things like servicing and site fees. Nobody has to stay on a site in this country and many don't but it could be useful to spend an odd night on one to recharge and clean up and compared to B&B's and hotels it's a snip.

One thing on Eddie's Site Conditions puzzled me though. Apparently you're not welcome if you stay up till 3am getting blotto with itinerant friends and annoying all the other happy campers.

I haven't stayed on many big sites, preferring CL's, so is this kind of behaviour a real problem?


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cornish Farm is a very very good site with great piches, and many hardstandings, and the ablutions block is brill and nice and warm in cold weather. I have been twice first to have strikeback fitted in Oct05 and again about two weeks ago to have a new gas alarm fitted following a recall and I met Eddie and Lynn both smashing people. Even after over two years everything still felt new. The site fees are £13 all in very cheap for such a good quality site.    

Only slight downside is some traffic noise from the motorway.

John


----------

